# Three harbors century



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

This Saturday I am going to ride Three Harbors Century, any advice? Thanks


----------



## trekx2 (Feb 18, 2010)

pedal?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Lol...


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

enjoy the ride, i will be doing the cool breeze next month in the same area.


----------

